# Which discipline should my horse go into? Opinions please :)



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

How does she look over a fence? Her legs make me think hunter.... Maybe gaming if she's fast and lightfooted which she looks like in the video.


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

In agreement with Ak1, I am thinking hunter. Over fences if her style is nice, which judging by her confo and movement, I'm sure it is , I think she would make a stunning hunter-over-fences. She has very nice flat movement through the knee and a very nice natural self-carriage. Yes, definitely hunter!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought the same thing actually, but I am a novice definitely in hunter. I can get lessons though  I would LOVE to show her someday, I am so excited  Thanks so much for the input!!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

MoheganSun thanks so much, she carries herself extremely well. Shes definitely my baby!! I just have no idea what to look for as far as movement within the disciplines. So thanks for the info and compliment.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Lakota mom,
She is really cute and could do absolutely anything. One thing, in the short video I noticed that you clucked to her kind of constantly, even when she was going. I mean you gave the cue to go and she was going and you kept giving the cue. you will dull her out to that. You want to sharpen her responses, so you give the cue, and when she goes you do NOTHING until you really want a change again. I have the same habit of clucking to the horse way too much, until it's just background noise to them.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

haha yeah I definitely have that habit too. This video is almost 4 years old, and lately i've cut it out. She was just learning what a click meant and actually in that video I had a rope that I would swing when she stopped moving. I was trying to video tape at the trot while teaching a yearling how to go around a round pen properly and hold a pace :shock: No fun. But luckily I have cut way back on the clicking and barely have to look at her to get her to keep her pace. For that much thank goodness, the clicking is annoying!! But thank you for the advice, I appreciate any I can get!!  I will definitely pay more attention to that, its a very good point to make.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

WOW she looks incredibly smooth. Must be an absolute dream to ride ^^
I definitely agree with the people who said she'd make a nice hunter, she has excellent movement for it (and your sitting trot would kill in the show ring with as smooth as she looks)!
I love the way she's built, I have a thing for stocky built horses  Not drafts so much, but nice solid looking horses if you know what I mean. 
She kind of reminds me of my boy


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

Barrels and roping. 
Cutting but ut could be hard to teach a horse cutting, though she is still young so you teach her thats.


----------



## Ak1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cowgirl101, could you maybe support your opinion? Just so I can get a feel foryour logic? Because I disagree. I think that she hasa very unique and stylish movement that should be judged. I think she could do anything, but those are her shining characteristics and she should be judged on it and her best side should be seen!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice horse, she is attractive and has good bone, she could probably be very versatile.

You know, the funny thing with asking others for opinions on what a horse is suited to will usually result in opinions that are coloured by their own experiences, which is fine by the way. I am exactly the same. I looked at this horse and immediately thought she would look great sailing over some jumps as she has a nice boxy frame, strong legs and natural balance.

Correct me if I am wrong here Cowgirl but those attributes would also be beneficial in a barrel/roping horse?

Really with a horse like this that is put together nicely, has a solid frame and good looks to boot, you are not limited to trying her in a single dicipline. A lot of it will depend on what _you_ want to do and how she responds to the particular training required for it.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I have an English set-up, just no bridle yet. She is most comfortable in English that is for sure. I do like to jump, only have done it a couple of times, but hey I can learn right?  I would love to do flat work, that would be soo much fun!! Oh now I'm all excited  

So I've never shown English, I have some work to do. lol


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think she has the build to do anything; hunters, barrels, roping, pleasure. She's a big stocky horse with good movement. People have said my barrel horse would do good in dressage because she moves so pretty, i still do barrels with her. It all really depends on what you want to do with her, and what she enjoys. Any horse can be trained to do any dicipline, but only if they put their heart into it will they actually do any good. Build also comes into matter, the more built for that dicipline the horse is the better they will be.


----------



## Bre (Dec 2, 2010)

I think that she could make a really nice barrel racer or gamer. But the key is to go slow and take her time and do a variety of things. I Love barrel racing and gaming but I also do Hunter jumper with my horses to help keep there mind Freash, and always changing their foucus  Good Luck with you desicion.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Nice horse, she is attractive and has good bone, she could probably be very versatile.
> 
> You know, the funny thing with asking others for opinions on what a horse is suited to will usually result in opinions that are coloured by their own experiences, which is fine by the way. I am exactly the same. I looked at this horse and immediately thought she would look great sailing over some jumps as she has a nice boxy frame, strong legs and natural balance.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with that type of built horse for barrels?
My Jodyis stocky and short and before I got her, she was a state champ.

I bet she would make a good gamer and barrel racer.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^I was agreeing with you!


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

sarahver said:


> ^^I was agreeing with you!


I knew that, maybe. XO
Sorry, I was to busy eating.


----------

